
Facebook challenged by ad-free rival, Badoo - maurycy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2007/dec/24/web20.digitalmedia
======
Harj
"let's put no ads on our site and we'll destroy facebook's network effects,
surely that'll work!"

~~~
pg
The ad-free bit is no big deal, but their alternative source of revenue
(letting people buy popularity) seems diabolically clever.

~~~
tarkin2
Diabolially clever? At the moment companies pay to advertise on Facebook et
al. With Badoo companies and customers pay for their bands/artists/self to
reach the top of a list? This is just a slight alternation of the extant model
not an alternative.

Although, yes, as Badoo gives users the ability to do what companies have done
for years is new, but it's still advertising, something they claim they've
abandoned.

------
jawngee
Plus it seems to be all smoking hot latin women.

